# MaxaBeam vs. the Moon



## DM51 (Jun 8, 2008)

*MaxaBeam vs. the Moon* 

I took some beamshots last week with the MaxaBeam, but all except one were blurred as there was a fairly strong wind and I have a POC flimsy tripod. I went out again last night. There was no wind, but conditions were no longer ideal because of the Moon – it wasn’t as dark as I would have liked. 

First, to set the scene, here is the area as seen on Google Earth - vertical and oblique shots, with actual distances to trees etc marked in. The distances were measured on GE and double-checked on the ground using a rangefinder.

Vertical . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Oblique . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .











Here is a daylight reference shot of what this area actually looks like on the ground, with the same distances marked in. 








Here is a zoom of the central part. For these MaxaBeam beamshots, please note the small tree at 505 yards and the bare tree-trunk at 910 yards.








Now here is the MB almost setting fire to that small tree 505 yards away.








And here it is reaching parts where moonlight doesn’t reach, 910 yards away. The zoom shot, below, clearly shows that bare tree trunk.


----------



## bagman (Jun 8, 2008)

WOW


----------



## adamlau (Jun 8, 2008)

Now THAT is a great place for beamshots. A great place for anything, for that matter. I do not believe I have ever seen a place as sweet and green :thumbsup: .


----------



## BVH (Jun 8, 2008)

DM, did you ever do any comparison shots with your SuperNova?


----------



## DM51 (Jun 8, 2008)

BVH said:


> DM, did you ever do any comparison shots with your SuperNova?


Yes, I did, but the shots taken with it on both occasions were very disappointing - not nearly as good as it actually looked on the ground. 

I didn't think it was fair on the SN to include those shots here - I'll try to do some more at some point, at different exposures, but I may now have to wait until the end of this lunar cycle (or an overcast night). 

The tree at 505 yds was lit adequately by the SuperNova, and the next tree out, at 720 yds, could be seen (but wasn't well illuminated).

Unfortunately for the SN, I think the MB really is that good - it just blows the SN away. If the SN could only focus its beam tighter, it would give the MB some competition.


----------



## woodrow (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow, those are cool beamshots. I always thought the MaxaBeam (I did not know what it was called back then) was the coolest light made, ever since I first saw it watching La Fem Nikita (the series, not the movie) on TV. Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Flashanator (Jun 8, 2008)

WOW DM51, thats an amazing light :devil: Looking at these gives me motivation for getting a MB. :thumbsup:


----------



## karlthev (Jun 8, 2008)

I believe I just may be cryin'g in my beer after these great shots....and after missing that Maxa Beam sell! At least one of the good guys got it---Patriot36 and for that I am grateful! Now, on with our quest to get one of these!!



Karl


----------



## JetskiMark (Jun 8, 2008)

Given the thread title, I was expecting to see a spot on the dark side of the moon.

Nice shots taken in a beautiful area. I am looking forward to seeing a Maxabeam in person.

It would be interesting to see some other throwers included for comparison. Too bad we did not have a Maxabeam at the last shoot out.

What is the latitude and longitude of this location? I enjoy taking virtual trips via Google Earth.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 8, 2008)

Awesome shots David. I'm always so impressed with the performance of the MB and I'm going to take this post as "good move" confirmation regarding my recent purchase. I don't know where you're at, but that terrain is so lush and green. That's a neat place you've got there and I really like how you threaded the needle to the 910 yard marker. Great exposures.




Thanks to Lux for helping to persuade me to pull the trigger on the MB package last night and to Karl and the rest for making me feel confident about it afterwards. I spoke with the seller today and should have it before the weekend.


----------



## karlthev (Jun 8, 2008)

Well, I've got a pretty fair telescope Paul and, I'm just a ways East of you here in NE Pa so, I'll send ya my coordinates and you let me knw when you'll be shining it in my direction!


Karl


----------



## missionaryman (Jun 8, 2008)

wow that's an amazing light, I messed around with Photongun's supernova at a Sydney meet some time ago and was under the pretence that it was exactly the same as a Maxabeam only a clone.
I thought it was incredible but now hearing that the Maxabeam outpunches it I'm amazed to think what it is like in real life


----------



## seery (Jun 8, 2008)

DM51 - Great shots and CONGRATS on an amazing light! :wow:

Patriot36 - CONGRATS to you as well on an awesome grab. :twothumbs


----------



## DM51 (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind comments, guys. I had no idea the moonshot one would come out as well as that - it was lucky.

And get this: I have only just realised, thinking about it, that I completely forgot the setting, and these pics were all taken with the MaxaBeam on the low power setting - *it wasn't even using high power!!* LOL!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 8, 2008)

After hearing from Bob that it is perfectly fine to run the bulb on high continuously, I wish there was a way to program toggle to put it into high mode for longer than 30 sec. 

Really great shots here!


----------



## Patriot (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks Karl and Seery. I'm excited to get my hands on it. And Karl just give me the coordinates and I'll shine it to your bearing. :nana:






David, that little cloud that was covering the moon turned out to be perfect. It gave you a slight shadow for your exposure. If you planned that one I'm even more impressed!


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 9, 2008)

DM51 said:


> And get this: I have only just realised, thinking about it, that I completely forgot the setting, and these pics were all taken with the MaxaBeam on the low power setting - *it wasn't even using high power!!* LOL!


 
Aww..... Now you have to go back, and get more pics.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jun 9, 2008)

O.K.. you've got me scared. Those shots from 1500' away weren't even on high power??? EEK!!!

The pic from 910 yards away is quite spooky. Too bad Maxabeams sell for $2000 or I might pick one up.(In my dreams,maybe..)


----------



## climberkid (Jun 9, 2008)

i would totally get one! $2000 for sure happiness and the power!  soon.........


----------



## karlthev (Jun 9, 2008)

Well Climber, get aboard the GB!!



Karl


----------



## climberkid (Jun 9, 2008)

i would immediately, but i have to wait until next feb or march. im finishing up a 13 month program here at Full Sail in Orlando, and its expensive. so as soon as im out of classes it may happen quickly. my roommates are being driven nuts about how much i spaz out about each freakin post on this (and other) lights.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 9, 2008)

DM51, looking at your distance measurements and photos again today....*these are perhaps the most superb quality set of images, I have seen in any photoshoot to date*!!! PeakBeam should ask to use your photos on their website.

Then considering the inclusion of ambient light....then when you look at the time taken to accurately document and print all the distances....it sets a new pinnacle in quality flashaholism photography.

Can you say a bit about your photography equipment/settings, and did you use google earth to do those measurements & overhead shot, or do you have access to a private European satellite?


----------



## DM51 (Jun 9, 2008)

Lux, those are very kind comments – thank you! I assure you there was little or no skill involved, mostly just luck, along with spending a bit of time to make sure everything was properly covered. I thought it would be a nice idea to set the scene with some establishing shots – it took some time, but it was fun to do.

I also took some time looking around before picking that particular spot as a “beamshot alley”. It would have been nice to get somewhere with a 1,000 yard target, but I also wanted a place that wasn’t 100% flat. The shooting location is actually on a slight hill, and the ground falls away for ~50 yards before flattening out. The elevation of the firing point should help to minimize any distraction of spill light in the foreground when I use the location again with different types of lights.

The moonshot is very nice, but I had no idea it would come out like that. I could see the moon was there, obviously, and it was quite bright, but I did not know how it would appear in the shot.

The camera is a Canon G9 which I bought a few months ago (used) because my everyday one doesn’t do manual exposures. The G9 is a very nice camera, solidly built, but too big to carry around in a pocket. Its size doesn’t matter so much if you have a lot of other gear to take along, such as... lights for example, lol. My tripod is ~20 yrs old and too flimsy (next item on the upgrade list). My daughter has a very nice pro-quality Canon, and I am sure she and it together would make a much better job of shots like this – maybe I’ll try to persuade her to come along one night and do some.

The night-time exposures here were 8 secs at F2.8, ISO 200. I used the camera’s self-timer to minimize any possibility of shake. Again, the exposure was pretty much an accident. I thought 4 secs would be about right, but when I looked at that on the camera’s LCD screen it seemed too dark. As it happens, they were OK when seen on a computer screen, but the longer 8 sec ones just looked a lot nicer! 

The daylight shot was taken on auto; I just looked it up and it was 1/250 sec at F4, ISO 80. I have the camera set to under-expose by 1/3 stop on all auto shots for improved saturation, and I use the lowest feasible ISO setting to keep noise to a minimum.

The Google Earth shots, vertical and oblique, were just that – lifted off GE with printscreen, pasted into Photoshop and then edited, with the distances added in. I spent an afternoon on location armed with prints of these pics, a ballpoint and a rangefinder. I marked up the distances and then went back and compared the RF readings with GE. The shadows shown in GE take a bit of getting used to, but there was no disagreement between the two. 

I had one puzzle in the form of a rogue tree which seemed to have moved. It was there in GE but not on the ground. Sure enough, when I went out to the spot to look, there was a stump – it had gone. I airbrushed it out of both the GE shots shown here to avoid confusion.

The pics are sized to the required 800 pixels max, but the zoom shots are not true zooms – they are shots taken from the same full-size originals _before_ downsizing, cropped and then sized, to keep as much detail as possible from the original.

There has been a lot of rain, so everything is very green – it’s a nice time of year to get out and do things like this.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 10, 2008)

Great information. Thanks!

It is obvious that this was done with a lot of thought and attention to details that makes it such a superb presentation. Looking at the Canon G9...it is actually their most expensive ($500) high end *digital *camera with 12 megapixel, 6x optical zoom.

I'm not sure which other digital camera in that price category would be any better, but I have not started looking yet. I have been wanting to upgrade my Canon Powershot S45 (4mp; 3x optical zoom) which has served me well, and this looks like a nice choice. Have to see currently reviewed high mp models maybe with higher optical zoom.


----------



## BVH (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey Lux, give the Canon 5SIS a look when you get to it. I'm very happy with mine, not that I'm a camera person though. Pretty good reviews it had and I like the 12x's optical.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 10, 2008)

BVH, Thanks! I was just starting to sort through some of them at dpreview.com and in the buying guide features sort.

I was trying to find a better optical zoom than the G9 like your model, but maybe at least 10mp ? Looks like slim pickings with these criteria in a reasonable price.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 10, 2008)

There are some seriously good photographers here on CPF, far more knowledgeable than I am. I think they will confirm that the physical size of the CMOS(?) sensor chip and the lens quality are both more important than the actual # of MPs.

I picked up this G9 used, for less than half the new price, so it was a great find, but I believe all the Canon point-and-shoot models are pretty good and importantly, most of them have manual settings, which is crucial for doing beamshot comparisons.

Small cameras these days are getting so good you probably need to spend ~$1,000+ on a pro set-up with a full-frame sensor to make a noticeble improvement.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah, it's just like the rangefinder discussion....in terms of $$$$ needed to get what you want. I used to do a lot of photography, had darkroom, SLR's, several bags of lenses, various Honeywell strobes, entered contests, etc.....so I'm already looking at the Canon EOS SLR lineup....with full awareness that there are at least 5 other companies also with top products. I thought this hobby was behind me long ago. Damn It! LOL! This is your fault DM51!


----------



## TorchBoy (Jun 10, 2008)

JetskiMark said:


> Given the thread title, I was expecting to see a spot on the dark side of the moon.


I thought I'd see a really *big* magnifying glass... at night. Google Earth is a great way of showing what landbased object you're aiming at, though.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice beamshots!

These pictures really capture the Maxabeam's throwing power in a way I have never seen before, what an incredible light.


----------



## Carpenter (Jun 10, 2008)

Great beam shots of a fantastic light.

If only I had a beam alley somewhere within walking/short driving distance of where I lived, I would seriously consider one of these. :sigh:


----------



## karlthev (Jun 10, 2008)

How far into Eastern Pa are you located?


karl


----------



## Nitro (Jun 11, 2008)

Great shots! :thumbsup:

I always love seeing shots of the MB.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 11, 2008)

LuxLuthor said:


> Yeah, it's just like the rangefinder discussion....in terms of $$$$ needed to get what you want. I used to do a lot of photography, had darkroom, SLR's, several bags of lenses, various Honeywell strobes, entered contests, etc.....so I'm already looking at the Canon EOS SLR lineup....with full awareness that there are at least 5 other companies also with top products. I thought this hobby was behind me long ago. Damn It! LOL! This is your fault DM51!


 
I had 3 Canon SLR's, 1 digital. However, I just recently switched to Nikon (D300), and I love it. It's not a Full Frame, but the noise is very low. IMO the Nikon D3 is best DSLR to date, and the price reflects it.

Although, if you have good old Canon lenses, you could stick with Canon and wouldn't have to buy new ones. I sold all my Canon equipment for the Nikon.

My next camera will be a Full Frame, but not for a long time. I'm quite happy with my D300.


----------



## FelmarCorp (Jun 13, 2008)

Fantastic photos !

I'm so jealous...

I want a maxa beam bad !!!

Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 13, 2008)

Nitro said:


> I had 3 Canon SLR's, 1 digital. However, I just recently switched to Nikon (D300), and I love it. It's not a Full Frame, but the noise is very low. IMO the Nikon D3 is best DSLR to date, and the price reflects it.
> 
> Although, if you have good old Canon lenses, you could stick with Canon and wouldn't have to buy new ones. I sold all my Canon equipment for the Nikon.
> 
> My next camera will be a Full Frame, but not for a long time. I'm quite happy with my D300.



Yeah, I have used Nikon equipment many years ago, and has always been in the top ranks. I'm looking at this now.

Edit: I'm not into photography like I used to be, and it just doesn't make sense to drop $2000-2500 with various accessories/lenses vs. Canon choices.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 15, 2008)

LuxLuthor said:


> Yeah, I have used Nikon equipment many years ago, and has always been in the top ranks. I'm looking at this now.
> 
> Edit: I'm not into photography like I used to be, and it just doesn't make sense to drop $2000-2500 with various accessories/lenses vs. Canon choices.


 
I know what you mean. I debated whether to switch to Nikon, because I had alot of Canon equipment. But I quickly found a buyer, so it made the decision easier. I also use the camera for business purposes, so it was a nice little tax write-off.


----------



## Meltdown (Jun 15, 2008)

thanks for the great MB beam shots! I don't think I'll sell mine afterall 

in regards to photographic equipment my advice is spend most of the money on the lenses..not the body. I have a simple Canon digital rebel and with the L series lenses it takes amazing photos.


----------



## rmorgan84 (Jun 15, 2008)

That's impressive, but i can't help but think such a narrow beam is a bit useless in the real world?


----------



## karlthev (Jun 15, 2008)

Well, for search and rescue missions and specialized progessional use, this light is without equal say most. For serious hobbyists maybe some fun, commradery and some fantastic shots! 


Karl


----------



## rmorgan84 (Jun 15, 2008)

karlthev said:


> Well, for search and rescue missions and specialized progessional use, this light is without equal say most. For serious hobbyists maybe some fun, commradery and some fantastic shots!
> 
> 
> Karl


 

Well i perform S&R as a UK police & volunteer mountain rescue officer and i wouldn't want it, the beam is too narrow IMO.

It's like trying to paint a large wall with an arts and craft brush. i.e. slow and likely too miss bits!


----------



## karlthev (Jun 15, 2008)

Well, I'll defer to you then, I'm not S&R professional rather a hobbyist. Seems as though many armed foreces and S&R groups and agencies do sware by the Maxa Beam though. You may want to speak with them. I don't have one---yet--so they can offer you much more than I. :welcome:


Karl


----------



## Nitroz (Jun 15, 2008)

Nitro said:


> I know what you mean. I debated whether to switch to Nikon, because I had alot of Canon equipment. But I quickly found a buyer, so it made the decision easier. I also use the camera for business purposes, so it was a nice little tax write-off.



I look forward to seeing some of your pictures with that camera.


----------



## adamlau (Jun 15, 2008)

Hobbyist here as well. Waiting on the Canon G10 and the release of the MB Li-ion pack before posting hobbyist results  .


----------



## Nitro (Jun 15, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> Well i perform S&R as a UK police & volunteer mountain rescue officer and i wouldn't want it, the beam is too narrow IMO.
> 
> It's like trying to paint a large wall with an arts and craft brush. i.e. slow and likely too miss bits!


 
At close distances it's not very practical. However, at over a mile out, no other production light compares, for its price and size.

Also, the beam is adjustable. Check out my "Got Throw" thread with pictures at a wider angle.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 15, 2008)

Nitroz said:


> I look forward to seeing some of your pictures with that camera.


 
I plan on adding more beamshots to my "Got Throw" thread with the new camera soon. However, I may have to offload them to a separate website, because that first post is becoming rather long.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 1, 2008)

FelmarCorp said:


> Fantastic photos !
> 
> I'm so jealous...
> 
> ...





I guess you're not jealous anymore since you now own one


----------



## karlthev (Sep 2, 2008)

Not so lucky me unfortunately....:mecry: Some day though!



Karl


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 2, 2008)

karl are you saying you don't own a MB?


----------



## karlthev (Sep 2, 2008)

That's what I'm saying!  Not yet at least!! 



Karl


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh,

Did you meet with Peak beams that time?


----------



## karlthev (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, I did a post on that meeting somewhere around here. The group buy has not gained my anticipated momentum however. It would seem to me that there ought to be thousands of CPF members just dying to get these but.... I still am though....



Karl


----------



## Morepower! (Sep 2, 2008)

karlthev said:


> Yeah, I did a post on that meeting somewhere around here. The group buy has not gained my anticipated momentum however. It would seem to me that there ought to be thousands of CPF members just dying to get these but.... I still am though....
> 
> 
> 
> Karl


 
There would be, and I'm one of them. It's the cash flow that is the problem for me ATM.


----------



## karlthev (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah I know, they're not exactly free.


Karl


----------



## FelmarCorp (Sep 3, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> I guess you're not jealous anymore since you now own one


 


Indeed...and in the process I accidentally outbid Karl !

I should have it later this week...the battery and charger will be coming directly from Peak beam, I bought those from Greg (brightguy).

:twothumbs


----------



## hamish1234 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi guys - just to let you know i'm selling a MaxaBeam on eBay at the moment - ending in 2 days. Link is below - let me know if you have any questions. Cheers!:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=170255625793&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=007


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 3, 2008)

:welcome: hamish1234! Your post belongs in the Other Auction Notices forum over on CPF Market Place, which you will have to register for too. You may want to delete your message here and re-post it there.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 4, 2008)

FelmarCorp said:


> Indeed...and in the process I accidentally outbid Karl !
> 
> I should have it later this week...the battery and charger will be coming directly from Peak beam, I bought those from Greg (brightguy).
> 
> :twothumbs




Funny that you and Karl were going for the same light. Anyhow, congrats and the price was right too. You did good and I'm excited to hear your impressions after using it. I know I never really get used to using mine.


----------



## FelmarCorp (Sep 4, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Funny that you and Karl were going for the same light. Anyhow, congrats and the price was right too. You did good and I'm excited to hear your impressions after using it. I know I never really get used to using mine.


 

Thanks!

I should be getting it tomorrow or Friday :thumbsup:

I'll get some pics up too


----------



## karlthev (Sep 4, 2008)

Yup, I JUST missed it!:mecry:



Karl


----------



## DM51 (Sep 8, 2008)

Photo taken last week in Africa, using my MaxaBeam as the light source.

It is not so easy to see what the subject is in the full picture:








However the enlarged central part of the photo makes it a little clearer:







He was about 400 yds away, and very ill-tempered. The photo was taken just as he turned to face the light. He trumpeted angrily, and at that point I rapidly gathered up my gear and disappeared as quickly as I could in the opposite direction.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 9, 2008)

Very nice pictures DM51, thank you! He even looks ill-tempered to turn right to the light like that. It is always very impressive how little the Maxabeam diverges at 400+ yards.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 9, 2008)

Gosh, that's cool DM! It's amazing how well he's lit at that range. You must be having a blast over there with you different lights.


Was the beam at its tightest focus in that picture David?


----------



## TDKKP (Sep 9, 2008)

I couldn't make it out: who's in the picture?


----------



## Patriot (Sep 9, 2008)

TDKKP said:


> I couldn't make it out: who's in the picture?




The world's largest land mammal


----------



## BVH (Sep 9, 2008)

el elephante es grande!


----------



## 276 (Sep 10, 2008)

how was it going through the airport with that light.


----------



## FelmarCorp (Sep 10, 2008)

Awesome shots, DM 
Its pretty amazing how powerful this light really is!

I got my maxabeam last week, but had to wait for the battery and charger to come in...they arrived today and I had a big smile on my face when I saw a UPS package at the door.
I charged it and then went outside to experience it for the 1st time...pictures are GREAT...but seeing the light in person is utterly AMAZING !!
My dad and brother just had their mouths open and didn't know what to say :laughing:

I have a question...I want to take some beamshots, what setting should I be using for my camera so its as close to what one sees with the naked eye ?


----------



## DM51 (Sep 10, 2008)

You'll need a camera that can do manual settings, and a tripod for it. You'll also need a solid platform or table where you can place the MaxaBeam to keep the beam rock-steady on the target. 

For exposures, I suggest you experiment by taking a number of different ones. At the camera's maximum aperture (probably f2.8) try exposures at 2, 4, 8 and 16 seconds. You will get different effects at each exposure, and the unexpected one may be the shot you like best.

Results at the longer exposures will be affected by ambient light.

Good luck, and please post the pics when you've taken them!


----------



## FelmarCorp (Sep 10, 2008)

DM51 said:


> You'll need a camera that can do manual settings, and a tripod for it. You'll also need a solid platform or table where you can place the MaxaBeam to keep the beam rock-steady on the target.
> 
> For exposures, I suggest you experiment by taking a number of different ones. At the camera's maximum aperture (probably f2.8) try exposures at 2, 4, 8 and 16 seconds. You will get different effects at each exposure, and the unexpected one may be the shot you like best.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the info!

I'll try that tonight:thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot (Sep 10, 2008)

aaaahhh! How annoying. I just typed a 3 paragraph post, hit submit, and "server too busy" message came up....lost everything. I'm amazed that I've had the patience to post 4000 times. :mecry:


Anyhow, I'll shorting this. DM51 covered things very well and I just wanted to add that ISO under 200 work the best. I use 100. Also, focal lengths of 50-75mm seem to work best for general beamshots. It prevents objects in the image from looking too small or being too far while still providing enough field of view. Higher focal lengths are good for detailing or comparing how much light is falling on a specific object further down range (evaluating throw)

Good Luck!


----------



## DM51 (Sep 11, 2008)

Agreed ^ - I forgot to mention the ISO #. It is best to use a low ISO to keep noise to a minimum.


----------



## DArklite (Sep 11, 2008)

Somehow I get a feeling that ISO numbers went out the window when that elephant became agitated lol. I'm sure they don't see many MaxaBeams in their neck of the woods. Great shot and setup nonetheless! :thumbsup:
Just out of curiosity, where in Africa was it that you spotted him?


----------



## ChrisDallas (Sep 11, 2008)

After seeing a maxabeam for the 1st time most people want one...

I wonder if that elephant wants one too now...

Unless it's not the first time he's seen it 


Chris


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 11, 2008)

hmmm, bit hard for the elephant to cough up $2k + when he doesn't work.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 12, 2008)

I was just thinking that the local's must have been interested in your light DM...? I don't imagine that they see equipment like that too often.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 12, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> The world's largest land mammal



Sally Struthers?


----------



## Patriot (Sep 12, 2008)

LuxLuthor said:


> Sally Struthers?




lol! ...... Rosie :green:


----------



## Changchung (Sep 12, 2008)

BVH said:


> el elephante es grande!



Haahahha I think the Elefante say; Danm, this light is bright and the next of him say, I think it is one member of the CPF, those guys are crazy...


----------



## Jager (Sep 27, 2008)

this light is crazy!


----------



## climberkid (Sep 27, 2008)

Changchung said:


> Haahahha I think the Elefante say; Danm, this light is bright and the next of him say, I think it is one member of the CPF, those guys are crazy...


haha chang. always makin jokes.....


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 25, 2011)

Waldo is off to the side. (Next to Sally)


----------



## karlthev (Jul 25, 2011)

Hiya LL, how's tricks?



Karl


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for bumping this old thread....


No seriously, thanks, those were sweet pics, I had forgotten about them.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 25, 2011)

Trix are for kids. I have graduated to Captain Crunch!


----------



## karlthev (Jul 26, 2011)

LuxLuthor said:


> Trix are for kids. I have graduated to Captain Crunch!



:wave:



Karl


----------

